# Laundry Room Addition Completed



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, this morning I passed the final inspection for my Laundry Room addition in the basement. The Laundry Room on the main floor is too cramped for the washer and dryer, plus walking in and out. My wife wanted to convert it to a mudroom, so a new laundry room was required. Plus, this got to let me start on the basement. Phase 2 will begin in a few months, which will be the rest of the basement - minus the bathroom, that's phase 3.

I started this project on October 25th - exactly 4 months from start to final inspections. 




Day 0 pictures of where the Laundry Room will be.


























Framing begins









No shots included of plumbing or rough electric. I ran all the electric in 20a circuits with 12/2 (except for the electric dryer). Hot and cold water were ran with 3/4 and 1/2 cpvc. Water and DWV was ran for the washer, a utility sink, and what will be the bar sink for phase 2. 

5 new circuits:


30a Dryer
20a Washer
20a Laundry Room Outlets
20a Laundry/HVAC lighting (could have got by with 15a, but why buy 2 different wire sizes)
20a Bar area.
I also ran gas supply for a gas dryer. My last dryer (last house) was gas, this current one is electric, but in the future I'll probably buy gas again. So I installed gas and electric hookups. Unfortunately, the way my house was designed required me to basically disassemble the entire gas system in my house to install a larger pipe with a "T" to supply the dryer. While I was there, I ran the gas out the back of the house to a future planned patio area. I really miss the natural gas hookup I had for a grill at my last house. 

I also built in some expandability so that I can install a direct vent fireplace in phase 2 without having to disassemble anything again. 



Rough inspections were passed at this point.

Here is the completed insulation and vapor barrier, which everyone told me was unnecessary. I still included it. This shot is of the future "bar area," which was only finished at this time because all the wires were passing through that wall and needed protection. 











A few shots of the Laundry room, now in drywall.








^^^Utility closet. Will have a tub sink. 

































^^^This will lead to the HVAC room/closet - right now it's just another opening until that room gets built.






.........picture limit break.........


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Finished, Primed, Painted.

Laying the floor: 13" tiles in a brick pattern. I got the tiles from a furniture outlet that was going out of business. $10/box cash, and the guy threw in a couple for free. I bought enough for this room and the old laundry room upstairs (which will now be a mudroom). Came out to $0.77/sqft. The tile is from Spain. The closest I could find to it in stores is over $5.00/sqft. That's a deal.











Framing out the windows:











Well, here it is. All "finished," inspected, and passed. 


















































My helper, with dust on his nose:










The best part - final inspection tag:












Hopefully I'll get the washer and dryer in there this weekend, then we can figure out where we want cabinets/shelves. The line between the ceiling and the wall needs to be touched up, but that wasn't relevant to passing inspection. It's only less than perfect in my eyes, no-one else would probably notice. No negative comments at all on the inspection by either of the inspectors.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Here it is with stuff in it. We went to Ikea today to buy some organizational items. Unfortunately, we bought more than would fit well in this room without making it a cluster* - so some of the shelving we bought is not installed. It will either go in the garage or go back. 

We purchased the island/cart thing for folding, the shelf-rail-mounted folding drying racks, and the wheeled hanging bar thing. It's up and running now, 2 loads of laundry done.

Unfortunately, we did something to the door/seal on the washing machine when we moved it, and it has developed a small drip (see towel on floor). I need to look into that a little more to figure out what the problem is.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Congratulations on a good job; just be careful moving the washer and dryer in there!


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Good work!


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Now updated with pictures of stuff in the room.


----------



## alongston (Dec 20, 2010)

Great work. I really like the color you picked for the wall.


----------

